# LSA surgery $



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Our Vet consolidated with a large Vet Clinic and prices went up. I


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

LDA SURGERY .O ur Vet consolidated with a large Vet Clinic and prices went up. I was wondering if any Dairy Guys could share what they are paying for LDA Surgery.


----------

